# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  وين الكبدة يا شباب

## أبو النجوم

*كبد الحقيقة الليلة ما في
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مالقيناها امبارح ولله

*

----------

